# Sticky  STANFORD HALL SHOW - Cancelled until May 2022



## Bartsimpsonhead

Hey all - in light of the worsening Covid-19 situation (Happy Freedom Day everyone!) the organisers of 
*Stanford Hall* have now rescheduled the show for
*Sunday 1st May 2022*

It was scheduled for 22nd August 2021, but due to increasing infection levels the organisers have decided to cancel this years event and go for their usual date of 1st May (2022).

You can read their statement here: https://stanfordhallvw.com/news/club-st ... show-2021/

I'm rolling over the group booking for next year so will update event info nearer the time.

****************************************************
*Once again the combined forces of the TT Forum website (us!) and the mk1 TT Forum & Community and TT mk1 Owner Club Facebook groups will be attending the 44th edition of the fabulous Stanford Hall Show in the picturesque grounds of Stanford Hall stately home near Lutterworth, LE17 6DH.*

*Everyone is welcome whatever marque of TT you have (mk1, 2 or 3), or groups you belong to - 
we're 'inclusive' not 'exclusive'.*

With places sure to be in high demand (who's NOT DESPERATE to go to a car show?) I've now booked a *20 car display stand* with the option to add 10 more if we fill the initial allocation. *

The 2019 event was truly amazing, with the breathtaking variety and quality of hundreds of cars on display.
For an idea of last years show please see the pictures* on last years event page here (*click on pics to see larger versions): https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1881513&start=45
If you've never been to Stanford Hall then this year is a must!

The Stanford Hall website has been completely revamped for this year and is well worth a look if you want to know more: https://stanfordhallvw.com

Admission (Adults & Children):
The show is a 'pay on the day' event, no pre-booking is available, just pay at the entry gate. £12.00 per adult and children 15 and over. Children (aged up to and including 14) enter free. Please note this does not cover admission to the house.

Dogs:
Dogs are allowed, but MUST be kept on a lead and under control at all times.

Disabled Access:
There is disabled parking available on-site, however, you are advised that as the show is set in the grounds of a country house, there is very little hard surfacing.

Catering:
There are a number of catering stands on site ranging from doughnuts and burgers through to traditional fish and chips and speciality coffee. Alternatively you could try a leisurely visit to the Hall's own tea rooms, conveniently located in the courtyard.

Entertainment:
There will be a live band playing on Saturday evening in a special marquee area for the weekend campers, near the Concours d'Elegance display. There is also a children's funfair on Sunday.

On the day we'll be entering Stanford Hall from the south Kilworth entrance, setting-up and parking on our stand from 08.00 til 11.00 after which late-comers may have to park in the public car park (if directed by event marshals) - being very busy with the public wandering around the organisers don't like cars driving through the crowds.

Where I would normally ask everyone with a car on the stand to pay a quid towards the stands booking (it's £10 per pitch of 10 cars) the TT Forum has very generously offered to pay for the stand so all you have to do is pay for your entry to the show field on the gate. Thanks very much all at the TT Forum for the support.

If you wish to come along and want to put your name down for a stand place please leave a message below. Hopefully we'll see you there!*


----------



## A3DFU

Excellent. Thanks for booking Martin


----------



## John-H

Thanks Martin. Put me down if you would


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

John-H said:


> Thanks Martin. Put me down if you would


Will do John - will you have a passenger this year I wonder? ⬆


----------



## A3DFU

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Martin. Put me down if you would
> 
> 
> 
> Will do John - will you have a passenger this year I wonder? ⬆
Click to expand...

You're wondering with good reason Martin but I'll let John reply to you :wink:


----------



## John-H

Might have :wink: Apparently can't keep away :lol:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

John-H said:


> Might have :wink: Apparently can't keep away :lol:


If it's not the cars it must be the company then! I never knew we were so interesting [smiley=cheers.gif]

I shall put your name down on the list. +1


----------



## 3.2vr6

Hi if there's any places left at Stanford hall on the 3rd I would like one if its possible please


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

3.2vr6 said:


> Hi if there's any places left at Stanford hall on the 3rd I would like one if its possible please


Hi 3.2vr6 (or can I call you '3.2' for short..?  )

There are places left and of course you can have one.

The organisers are going to post me the stand passes which I'll need to send out before the show for you to gain access to the show field and pay entry on the gate. If you could drop me a p.m. with your name and address I'll post them out when I get them.

There was a beautiful amulet red 225 and red QS there last year, and getting your 3.2 along would give us the whole set! 

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## diggerdave

A3DFU said:


> Excellent. Thanks for booking Martin


Hi, as a new member would I be ok to join you all at Stanford Hall please? I have a TTRS 450bhp roadster and would really like to meet fellow TT owners, many thanks, Dave.


----------



## The_Laird

Another newbie who'd like to attend if it's OK


----------



## A3DFU

I'm sure Martin (Bartsimpsonhead) will be here soon to give you an update on available spaces


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

diggerdave said:


> Hi, as a new member would I be ok to join you all at Stanford Hall please? I have a TTRS 450bhp roadster and would really like to meet fellow TT owners, many thanks, Dave.





The_Laird said:


> Another newbie who'd like to attend if it's OK


Hello and welcome, new peoples! [smiley=cheers.gif]

Of course you're welcome to join us on the Forum stand - Stanford Hall is a fab show and we always have a great turnout for it, and it would be an excellent introduction for anyone to TT Forum events.

Nearer the date I'll post you out a printed stand pass (sent to me by the Stanford Hall organisers) which there'll be a small charge to cover postage but I'll message you about that nearer the time.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## ChesterUK

Hi Martin,

Are there still places left on the stand? I'd love to come along.

Also if there's anything I can help with or provisions that will be useful, please let me know and I'll see what I can do.

Thanks


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

ChesterUK said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> Are there still places left on the stand? I'd love to come along.
> 
> Also if there's anything I can help with or provisions that will be useful, please let me know and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Chester,

yes there are still places on the stand - I'll put you down for one. Thanks for the offer of help - we should have everything covered on the day, and there's plenty of catering at the show so all you need do it turn up.
I'll be in touch nearer the date for your address details.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## ChesterUK

Hi Martin,

Excellent stuff! Looking forward to it. Thanks.


----------



## JordanJamesTT

Hi Moderators,

Just wanted to ask if there were still spaces available for the TT Stand at this event?
Do let me know if you need any further info from me.

Cheers,
Jordan.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

JordanJamesTT said:


> Hi Moderators,
> 
> Just wanted to ask if there were still spaces available for the TT Stand at this event?
> Do let me know if you need any further info from me.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jordan.


Hi Jordan,
Sure there's space for you, though the show has now been postponed until later in the year (provisionally Sunday 16th August) so I'll post nearer the time.
Cheers


----------



## A3DFU

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> the show has now been postponed until later in the year (provisionally Sunday 16th August)
> Cheers


Yes, that was to be expected.

Stay healthy, all


----------



## ChesterUK

Yep, was totally inevitable. Still should be fine to make it but will need plenty of protection from the sun!
Thanks.


----------



## warrenstuart

If it goes ahead on 16th August i'll have a place please... it's in my diary so fingers crossed.

The storm is brewing ride it safe everyone :?


----------



## John-H

Yes indeed. Wash those hands and keep your distance. Hopefully we'll see you all soon and well.


----------



## peter-ss

When you can't actually go to Stanford Hall...
















































Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU

What an excellent idea of you  
It looks absolutely fabulous, your "we can't go to Stanford Hall car show" 
Thanks for posting your pictures Peter and Simon


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

peter-ss said:


> When you can't actually go to Stanford Hall...


  Excellent work gentlemen - if you can't go to the show, BE the show at home.

I celebrated today by removing my glovebox, centre console and other dash panels and washing 18 years of grime out of them. Hopefully by August and the rescheduled date it'll be half presentable.


----------



## John-H

:lol: when the show is off you can still show off. I've heard of working from home - now you can show from home


----------



## peter-ss

I hope you're all well and we get to see you before the end of the year!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

peter-ss said:


> I hope you're all well and we get to see you before the end of the year!


Hope so mate would be nice to get out again let's hope AITP is still ago


----------



## Pinkbenny

Hi Martin, is it too late to add my MK1 nogaro blue automatic convertible. I've been told on here she's a rare beauty? I'm new and would welcome the opportunity to mix with and gain knowledge from the experts.


----------



## bezzer

Fingers crossed this goes ahead in 2021. Stanford Hall is only 10 minutes for me and I've been to many many different car shows there.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Pinkbenny said:


> Hi Martin, is it too late to add my MK1 nogaro blue automatic convertible. I've been told on here she's a rare beauty? I'm new and would welcome the opportunity to mix with and gain knowledge from the experts.


Hi PinkBenny, you're always welcome to come, especially if you're making the trip from the Emerald Isle in a rare Noggy roadster. 8)
As stated before the 2021 show is pencilled in for the Sunday 2nd May instead of it's usual August slot, and when more info becomes available I'll post-up an event page asking who wants to attend and messaging anyone who's expressed an interest early-on. Hopefully see you there.



bezzer said:


> Fingers crossed this goes ahead in 2021. Stanford Hall is only 10 minutes for me and I've been to many many different car shows there.


Fingers crossed bezzer - it's funny how I and many others I've spoken too have missed car shows and meeting car/TT people this year. Can't wait to get the old girl polished up and in a field again with other TTs. We need Stanford Hall this year more than any...


----------



## MT-V6

I just checked and it is now planned for the 22nd August. Hopefully it will be able to go ahead by then


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Yep, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the 22nd August - people will by dying to get out to shows by then! (if they're not already?!?)


----------



## 3.2vr6

Hi Martin if the show goes ahead for August 2021 and there still room I would like to keep me name on the list for a place cheers darren


----------



## Pinkbenny

Hi Martin, please keep my noggy blue v6 roadster on the list for August. I haven't been able to get any work done (leather restored & bodywork tidied) because of lockdown, so date change is to my blue beauty's advantage. Looking forward to meeting everyone. Stay safe and well.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Will keep you posted guys about arrangements closer to the date.


----------



## andy55070

Hi Martin,
if there are still places on the stand can you put my name down 
Thanks

Andy


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

andy55070 said:


> Hi Martin,
> if there are still places on the stand can you put my name down
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


Will do Andy - it's still a long way off yet so I'll be in touch closer to the event.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

There's been an update to the 2021 show - the organisers have decided to postpone it now until 1st May 2022 in light of increasing Covid-19 infection rates (Happy Freedom Day everyone! Just get jabbed and wear a damned mask and we'll get through this, OK!)
More details are on the event page first post.


----------



## MT-V6

That's a shame, I was looking forward to going to lots of shows this year


----------



## Samoere

hello all, I’m Sam and new to the group owner of a mk2 and want to be attending the new scheduled meet, I guess as stated it’s just turn up do you need any other details like car regs etc ?? Thanks


----------



## Templar

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> There's been an update to the 2021 show - the organisers have decided to postpone it now until 1st May 2022 in light of increasing Covid-19 infection rates (Happy Freedom Day everyone! Just get jabbed and wear a damned mask and we'll get through this, OK!)
> More details are on the event page first post.



Any updates on this Bart?


----------



## A3DFU

Templar said:


> Any updates on this Bart?


Hi Jason,

Check Martin's 1st post on page 1 of this thread 😊


----------



## Robw516

@Bartsimpsonhead Please put me down on the list if there is still room to spare  

Been too long since I last went to a car show.


----------



## ChesterUK

I was really looking forward to this meeting but unfortunately cannot make the revised date. Hope the sun is shining for everyone attending. Cheers.


----------



## SamoaChris

Can you attend the event even if you are not down to go on the stand?
Chris


----------



## MT-V6

SamoaChris said:


> Can you attend the event even if you are not down to go on the stand?
> Chris


Yep there is a general parking area


----------



## MCIP

Hi If there is still any places left on the stand could you put me down for one Please, Mart.


----------



## Templar

A3DFU said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Check Martin's 1st post on page 1 of this thread 😊


Good morning, is there any slots available on the forum stand?

Jase.


----------

